# Decent air freshener



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey folks. I'm looking for quotes decent spray air freshener for the motor as someone (not me obviously...) leaves a funny smell in there some days. The problem with a lot of the companies I know of is they have about £5 postage on a £5 product. Any suggestions? Thanks :-S


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As blast.
Get it from local rep


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Polished bliss do free delivery on any sized order so might be worth a look

Not sure if they do spray af's though


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

It isn't a spray air freshener but i use an Air Wick 'New Car' smell vent clip on, it always smells nice and strong and lasts about 3 months.

I'd avoid the AG Autofresh spray, i really like AG products and although it smells nice i only ever seem to be able to smell it while spraying it, it doesn't seem to last very long at all.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AllenF said:


> As blast.


+1 - just got the chewing gum blast and used it for the first time. Lovely smell and has lasted about 4 days so far with one longish spray.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> It isn't a spray air freshener but i use an Air Wick 'New Car' smell vent clip on, it always smells nice and strong and lasts about 3 months.
> 
> I'd avoid the AG Autofresh spray, i really like AG products and although it smells nice i only ever seem to be able to smell it while spraying it, it doesn't seem to last very long at all.


Sorry disagree with this on AG Autofresh. It's the best smelling spray by far and believe me I've tried loads. It lasts in my car for approx 3 days. I have used it pretty regularly for 20 years and it's available from your local halfrauds.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks chaps. I shall look it out.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the PB air freshener personally. Some of the AF ones are good too but can be hit or miss on how long they last.


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

Chemical guys stripper scent, the air freshener for winners! Unless you're married or in a relationship... you'll be single pretty quickly.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Stripped scent is very over rated

It had one spray before I got shot lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay I think we are all forgetting obsession wax.

The guy has any scent you want ! Yes will be pricey but come on 500ml air freshner of what ever you want.
I have got the Parma violet one


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Good point 

Jays are indeed awesome. As mentioned. ANY scent at all virtually


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha thanks boys. I don't think I'll be investing in the stripper/divorce scent but thanks for the suggestions


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Stripper scent is ace don't discount it lol


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

I love stripper scent but for me it only lasts 30mins...?


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

So intrigued by stripper scent now ....give us a clue ????


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

50 Cal berry bomb!


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

danwel said:


> Stripper scent is ace don't discount it lol


+1 stripper


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Roscoepeko said:


> So intrigued by stripper scent now ....give us a clue ????


If you smell it you could imagine it being a perfume, perhaps used by a stripper 

It has a vanilla ish note.. Its not in your face (or back of the throat), so if you like your air freshener like a teenager on lynx (over powering) or smelling of sweets then its not for you.


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

Roscoepeko said:


> So intrigued by stripper scent now ....give us a clue ????


The perfect potion derived from that ooh-so familiar scent you simply will not smell anywhere else. The enchanting memory from which this scent is aroused is the never-to-forget evening out to an elegant club where the shiny glow of the copper poles was almost as exciting as the tantalizing fragrance that filled the air.

Now for the technical stuff: Engineered with active odor eliminators and neutralizers to rapidly subdue undesirable smells right at the source, delivering a premium long-lasting fresh scent.

Basically it's awesome!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

California Scents or one of the AS Blast fragrances for a shorter term smell:thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry to but in on the post. Where is the best place to buy cali scents.. seem expensive..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I find spray air freshener does not last. I prefer sustained scent of the California Scents and find these last around 3 months, especially if you move them around in the tin and wet them.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve said:


> Sorry to but in on the post. Where is the best place to buy cali scents.. seem expensive..


You can buy them from sweet scents , if you search e bay you will find them :thumb:


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont mind the CG Coconut spray but the PB ones smell so good.
I tried the Autobrite bubblegum stuff and its the worst.
Stripper scent is my next port of call


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

efib said:


> You can buy them from sweet scents , if you search e bay you will find them :thumb:


Cheers man :thumb:


----------



## Fuzz573 (Sep 18, 2013)

TIODGE said:


> I dont mind the CG Coconut spray but the PB ones smell so good.
> I tried the Autobrite bubblegum stuff and its the worst.
> Stripper scent is my next port of call


Who makes the coconut spray? I love coconut


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuzz573 said:


> Who makes the coconut spray? I love coconut


It was one of these
http://www.carcarepassion.com/en/chemical-guys-coconut-air-freshener
Must be old as they aint on the chemical guys website anymore


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Any sort of air freshener in a car always reminds me of minicabs.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Babzmedia on eBay are also very reasonable too.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Avoid sprayable air fresheners.. They're pants for durability.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cool I've taken that on board and bought a california scents one instead. Hopefully it'll be nice!


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

For me, I'd rather do a quick spray and have a mild scent than open one of the hanging ones and be choked on the strong scent


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I really like Cali scents ( Coronado cherry and golden state delight ) , really a vfm but I fell in love with af sweet shop and I really like Bahama and co island sun but it's hard to find . For spray air freshener I think that m&k are awesome and very classy


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Jord said:


> Avoid sprayable air fresheners.. They're pants for durability.


I thought this until I bought a bottle of Chemical Guys Cherry, one good spray to carpet and the smell lasts weeks.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Stripper Scent is really disappointing. Its the marketing that gets everyone. The scent lasts barely a day.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

- Bustanut said:


> Sorry disagree with this on AG Autofresh. It's the best smelling spray by far and believe me I've tried loads. It lasts in my car for approx 3 days. I have used it pretty regularly for 20 years and it's available from your local halfrauds.


+2 for AG Autofresh spray fragrance.

For my daily drive, I prefer the wee California Scents tins. Some seem to last longer than others - a favourite of mine and many others is Coronado Cherry, which keeps on keeping on :thumb:


----------

